# Suggest some fishing spots in VA beach.



## PapaGeek

Hey all,

My parents are visiting and I'd like to take my dad fishing. I know there are some good spots in the area but I have no clue where.
He likes salt water fishing. Any spots around Chesapeake/Norfolk/VA Beach.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## milleniumvertex

Check out Rudee Inlet or the cbbt fishing pier.


----------



## PapaGeek

I totally forgot there was a pier on the CBBT, no fishing license required right?
So what's biting these days and do we have to bring a pier net? 
Any other spots or tips you may suggest so I can impress my dad would be greatly appreciated.:fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Check out the "Hot spots" at the top of the page. Way too many to list individually...


----------



## RuddeDogg

welcome.


----------



## Fishman

Welcome. You can fish on the Ocean View pier, Lynnhaven fishing pier, the Va. Beach fishing pier and the pier at Sandbridge L.I.P.


----------



## PapaGeek

Thanks to all that responded.
Honestly, I was hoping for more response. It seems that these forums are geared towards the more serious fisherman and they're more about fishing reports than helping the newbies.
Oh well, we'll go try our luck and maybe I'll join the report fest.
Thanks again.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

I've been fishing at the VA beach pier once but do more fishing in Ocean City, MD. I was there in August of 07 I think. We were catching spot on bloodworms but you can also use shrimp or fishbites bws. Use small hooks for spot, the same size you would use for bluegill or a little bigger. Bluefish were caught on fresh cut spot, bluefish, and gotcha plug lures. Spanish mackerel were caught on gotcha plugs too. Red head white body and blue head white body were working best. Use gotchas when a school starts feeding near the pier, jerk them fast with your rodtip down, when I was there the school passed at the very end of the pier. We also caught kingfish on bloodworms but they also bit shrimp. Don't go too heavy with the rods, a medium heavy rod, 7 ft with a fast tip is enough for this type of fishing, the only time you'll be in trouble is if you hook a ray, its going to be a long fight. You most likely won't need more than an ounce or two to hold bottom. Also make sure you have a heavy mono leader or wire leader when you go for blues and macks because they will cut your line. For bait a bottom rig or fishfinder rig is used and the people in the bait shop should be able to help you with that. Hope this helps. Just post up any more specific questions you have.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

"Suggest some fishing spots in VA beach. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey all,

My parents are visiting and I'd like to take my dad fishing. I know there are some good spots in the area but I have no clue where.
He likes salt water fishing. Any spots around Chesapeake/Norfolk/VA Beach.
Thanks a bunch. 
Thanks to all that responded.

Honestly, I was hoping for more response. It seems that these forums are geared towards the more serious fisherman and they're more about fishing reports than helping the newbies.
Oh well, we'll go try our luck and maybe I'll join the report fest.
Thanks again. "---PapaGeek



dirtyhandslopez said:


> Check out the "Hot spots" at the top of the page. Way too many to list individually...


Sorry, but I tried. Did you even look at the hot spots link at the top of the page? It's full of spots to fish around Va. beach area.


----------



## Fishman

PapaGeek said:


> Thanks to all that responded.
> Honestly, I was hoping for more response. It seems that these forums are geared towards the more serious fisherman and they're more about fishing reports than helping the newbies.
> Oh well, we'll go try our luck and maybe I'll join the report fest.
> Thanks again.


What excatly are you looking for?


----------



## PapaGeek

Maybe I didn't ask the right questions, or just expecting you to read minds (too much asking I know) 

I am essentially looking for a good fishing experience to share with my dad. For this I would need to know what the good spots are for this time of year. What fish to expect/target and some tips on tackle/bait to use based on that.

I also wanted to get this info from people that actually do the fishing. I found a bunch of articles and bits and pieces scattered around the web, most of it was conflicting. So please, school me!

BTW, I really don't mean to offend anybody. My apologies if I did, I'm just trying to pick your brains.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

Did my post help? Like I said, if you have any specific questions post them, I'm sure I can help you out.


----------



## ryan511

PapaGeek said:


> Maybe I didn't ask the right questions, or just expecting you to read minds (too much asking I know)
> 
> I am essentially looking for a good fishing experience to share with my dad. For this I would need to know what the good spots are for this time of year. What fish to expect/target and some tips on tackle/bait to use based on that.
> 
> I also wanted to get this info from people that actually do the fishing. I found a bunch of articles and bits and pieces scattered around the web, most of it was conflicting. So please, school me!
> 
> BTW, I really don't mean to offend anybody. My apologies if I did, I'm just trying to pick your brains.


What kind of fishing do you enjoy? In a place like Virginia Beach, this question really has to be answered in order for people to help you with any degree of specificity. It's an embarrassment of riches, particularly this time of year. 

Are you into the challenge of catching a good eating flounder? Get some live guppies and or minnows at any local bait shop and hit Rudee Inlet.

Are you into bottom fishing on a pier? rent a few poles from any local pier and get some bloodworms. Add a 4 dollar "gotcha" plug and a heavy mono leader to the tackle box arsenal and you're ready for the thrill of a bluefish/spanish run.

Do you want to try your hand at the big guys? Look up "pin-rigging" in "The Bible" section. This one is moderately complicated and requires good equipment.

Finally, if you're willing to spend a few bucks, there are a plethora of great charters in the area.


----------



## PapaGeek

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Did my post help? Like I said, if you have any specific questions post them, I'm sure I can help you out.


Yes, definitely helpful. It gives me an idea on what fish to expect and how it can be caught.

Did you try for flounder from Sea gull pier? I remember reading somewhere that this is a good time for it. I am having a hard time imagining a good size flounder coming over the rail. Is a dip net a must have?


----------



## PapaGeek

@ryan: I like the big fish  well not really the big game.

Striper, flounder, sheephead, speckled trout, I actually don't mind skates, I know a lot of people who get pissed when they hook one.
I am not a big fan of spot and croaker and I ...(ok don't fire me for saying this)...hate cat fish.

I haven't tried tautog, cobia, spadefish or trigger fish but they seem to provide a good fishing experience and possibly nice dinner too.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

I've never been to seagull pier, you'll want a net because the hook could rip out of the flounder's mouth when you try to lift him but line breakage shouldn't be an issue.


----------

